# Which WMA has the best turkey population?



## gobblingghost (Dec 6, 2013)

Which wma has the best turkey population and has sign in?


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 6, 2013)

Google is your friend.
Turkey Harvest DATA <--- Link


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 6, 2013)

We don't turkey hunt but when we hunt Paulks pasture in Glynn County South Georgia we always see several big flocks of turkeys during a days hunt.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2013)

Your not going to get much of an answer from real turkey hunters. All of them have a population of some sort. You need to pick a couple around you and put in some boot work like others already have. Also read this if you plan on hunting WMA's a good bit. A lot of good advice here.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=605415


----------



## moto (Dec 6, 2013)

can't help ya at this point as i'm not from these parts and just can't afford to drive outside of alpharetta. hopefully that will change this year. see, i'm a real turkey hunter from the land of the over taxed-NY, and us northern turkey folks usually help each out where we can. see if you can find a biologist through the dnr and look back about 5 yrs to last spring and see what the clutch/hatch/mortality rates were for the various wma's and take it from there.


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 6, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Your not going to get much of an answer from real turkey hunters. All of them have a population of some sort. You need to pick a couple around you and put in some boot work like others already have. Also read this if you plan on hunting WMA's a good bit. A lot of good advice here.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=605415



There is only 1 within an hour of me and it has been closed to turkey hunting.  The reason I am looking is possibly  buying a cabin close to one and using it as a getaway for me and the wife.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Go to the mountains.  Thousands of acres up there and theres a good turkey population on several of the wmas and most of the national forest.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Dec 7, 2013)

No turkeys in the mountains at all, BF Grant has a good population.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 7, 2013)

goshenmountainman said:


> No turkeys in the mountains at all, BF Grant has a good population.



This^^^^.... There are birds up here, but just because there is a bunch of land in one spot does not mean it hunts that big. With the lay of the land a lot of the times an entire area is too much for more than one person to hunt. This is one of the main reasons that if someone beats me to a spot, (which happens every now and the by the way) I go to a second or third choice spot.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 7, 2013)

goshenmountainman said:


> No turkeys in the mountains at all, BF Grant has a good population.



Yep, nothin here to see in the mountains. There are birds in every holler at Cedar Cr.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 9, 2013)

got birds on chickasawhatchee most of the time there are 2 hunters for every tom


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Dec 11, 2013)

Take everything with a grain of salt. There might be some false intel on here...   DUH!


----------



## chadf (Dec 11, 2013)

Any wma south of Macon is loaded with birds!
They really start to thin anywhere north of I-20...

Those south GA birds don't just pitch to the next ridgelike mtn birds, that's if you can even find a bird gobbling. 
Dang locals shoot them all, u know them mtn folk


----------



## swampstalker24 (Dec 11, 2013)

The DNR puts out fact sheets with hunter success rates for every WMA in Ga.  That would be a good place to start.


----------



## AbnormalEKG (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't turkey hunt, mainly because I'm too lazy to spend all that time cleaning them. I can say that I do a lot of deer, hog, and coyote hunting out on Big Lazer Creek WMA, and that place is slam covered up with turkeys. Just about every time I hunt there, I have a large group (10-15 sometimes more) of turkeys walk up on me.


----------



## redneckacorn (Dec 11, 2013)

That's some dern good advice there fellas, all I know is them WMA's above macon is slap full of turkeys. You guys are lucky to have WMA's like that up there. I heard the farther north you go the more turkeys you run in to.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 11, 2013)

redneckacorn said:


> That's some dern good advice there fellas, all I know is them WMA's above macon is slap full of turkeys. You guys are lucky to have WMA's like that up there. I heard the farther north you go the more turkeys you run in to.



Your wrong there...... Last I heard the Bird Flu done killed what few birds that were here.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh, sorry mountain folks.


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 11, 2013)

just pick one the woods is running over withem


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 11, 2013)

I ain't gonna lie to ya. Cedar creek is best. Followed by piedmont. Now go kill em.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 11, 2013)

Cedar Creek


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks, for all the info a buddy of mine wants me to go with him and chase gobblers in them there hills, but hills kill my legs


----------



## Moore (Dec 13, 2013)

It aint Grand Bay!


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah let him burn alot shoe leather in the north ga mtns turkey hunting they get fewer every year in the mtns due to habait nest predatories


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't mind burning up the boots. I am hoping in the next few years being able to buy get away place and do some turkey hunting close and relaxing. LOL


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2013)

Ive had mixed success at chickasawhatchee. Yes there are birds but between snakes, skeeters, swamp, and other hunters, you are gonna have to earn him by putting more miles in than someone else. It can be ludicrous at time when you hear a bird gobble and a dozen box calls all beat him into submission.


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't mind the snakes and skeeters, but rude hunters drive me crazy. I had one several years ago that tried to sneak in on setup. I had called that gobbler for more than an hour. He thought he was going to get an easy one. The long beard was only about 70 yards to him and about 80 yards to me. I thought ai'nt no way I am going to let this dirt bag get this bird so I just stood up and laughed when the took off like a scared rabbit.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 29, 2013)

Offroadtek said:


> Google is your friend.
> Turkey Harvest DATA <--- Link



Thanks for the link......I enjoyed that!


----------



## djenkins0992 (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone here hunt Clybel?
I have never really scouted the area and not sure where to begin to look.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 29, 2013)

Id start at the check station with a map or online. Best starting place ever.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 19, 2014)

Redlands.. or the northern part of the NF. Around Jasper County..

Most I've ever seen was on private land in Jefferson County.

Popped a few there. Limit every year till it got leased out.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Feb 28, 2014)

If you don't like rude hunters better not go to a WMA, They don't care if your working one or not they will come in on you and try to ambush  a bird that you have been on since daybreak. Happened to me a lot on different WMA's. I see a truck I go somewhere else ,lots of hunters will park right beside you and hunt all over you, no respect for the hunter that is already there.


----------



## QUAD500 (Mar 5, 2014)

West Point WMA has alot of turkeys. You can't hardly sit in a treestand deer hunting without seeing them every time.


----------

